# Ammanai 'bonsai' growing requirements??......



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

......I am clueless as to the growing requirements? I had it in bright light, and have since moved it to a shadier area. Any tips on this plant?
Thanks!
Missy


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

In INTENSE bright lights is the only way it will get the RED stem that makes it SOOOO attractive.
But it does fine in lower lights, just stays green.
Still a nice plant IMO when green and sumbersed, it will really only get the red step on the tips, maybe 1" down, that super pretty red stem plant is from emersed growth.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

ime it also requires good CO2 injection....


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Right you are, I just figured that was a given.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

true dat, intense light always requires good co2. In my attempts to grow it in lower light it seems that it melts without CO2 addition as well....


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Really, I had it in an almost NPT before and it did grew really slow and green, but lived.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

hmm, maybe I'll need to try it again then


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a 92gal corner tank with a 250 watt MH 67k bulb, co2 injection, fertilizing PPS-pro method. I had to move it to a shadier area because the leaves were turning black and melting off, making me only left with the stem. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong...


----------

